
TCMalloc, Google's Customized Memory Allocator for C and C++, Now Open Source - chhum
https://www.infoq.com/news/2020/02/google-tc-malloc-open-source/
======
jhalstead
For what it's worth, here's the blog post announcing this release:
[https://abseil.io/blog/20200212-tcmalloc](https://abseil.io/blog/20200212-tcmalloc).

